# Blasc MAC-OS Client



## Lavadorn (5. Januar 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Leider noch nicht zu bekommen ein Prog für MAC-OS -Blasc.exe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schade dar eineinge doch mit Betriebsystem MAC-OS mit Drin sind die können sich hier nicht mit Abgleichen Schade gehen viele infomationen verloren oder wird an so ein prog gearbeitet wenn ja wann kommt das Programm zum Downloaden ??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (5. Januar 2006)

Lavadorn schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Leider noch nicht zu bekommen ein Prog für MAC-OS -Blasc.exe
> ...



es ist was in planung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe das ich im Q1 dieses Jahr die erste Beta rausbringen kann   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elppa (3. Februar 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> es ist was in planung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich stelle mich gerne als Betatester zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (8. Februar 2006)

wenn's eine beta gibt würd ich mir die auch gern mal anschauen wenn das geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arag - Dark Cloud - (31. März 2007)

Da ich auch grade auf Apple umgestiegen bin, würd ich mich auch freiwillig als BETA Tester melden :-)


----------



## Taranarg (31. März 2007)

Melde mich dann auch gleich einmal als Versuchskaninchen an. Will autoblog haben^^


----------



## Elfili (2. April 2007)

Melde mich gerne auch als Betatester. Die bisher benutzte Java-Version funktioniert leider nicht mehr optimal.


----------



## Zargyl Al'tur (2. April 2007)

*mich auch meld und fröhlich wink um Regnor anzufeuern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cally (2. April 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> es ist was in planung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde auch mit 20 Jahren Erfahrung in Software Entwicklung helfen wenn ich kann/darf/soll


----------



## Tomlenoir (7. April 2007)

Als alter Ritter von Cupertino würde ich auch gern mittesten.

Tom


----------



## Szeraxenia (11. April 2007)

Super! Würde mich freuen, wenn es das (endlich) gäbe. Und wenn ich kann/darf, bin ich gerne als intensiver Tester mit von der Partie.

Da das Q1 mittlerweile vorbei ist: gibt es schon einen aktuelleren Stand?


----------



## grils (11. April 2007)

ja würde auch gerne dann die beter testen^^(wie fast alle mac user die hier angemeldet sind) dann würde ich auch mal mybuffed benutzen


----------



## Steinbart (12. Juni 2007)

gibt es Neuigkeiten zur Mac Version?


----------



## Taranarg (20. Juni 2007)

hm ... keiner meldet sich hier ...

Frage an das Buffed-Team:
*Wie sieht es aus mit einer Version für Mac OS X? Es war die rede von einer Beta in Q1 und das ist bekanntlich schon lange zuende.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es wenigstens ne Stellungnahme zum aktuellen Status geben würde.*

Danke


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2007)

Taranarg schrieb:


> hm ... keiner meldet sich hier ...
> 
> Frage an das Buffed-Team:
> *Wie sieht es aus mit einer Version für Mac OS X? Es war die rede von einer Beta in Q1 und das ist bekanntlich schon lange zuende.
> ...



Da kamen und kommen noch einige Dinge dazwischen. Es gibt einen Java-Client von einem außenstehenden Programmierer, der aber keine Charakterzuordnungen zu den mybuffed-Profilen machen kann. (Siehe Support-Forum)


----------



## Elodiel_Blackhand (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo buffed-Team!

Gibts zwischenzeitlich neue Infos zum Blasc Client für Apple OSX ?

Wäre echt supergeil wenn das klappen würde - die Anzahl der Apple Spieler
wächst und wächst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aap (29. Oktober 2007)

damit du hier nicht so einsam stehst :-) melde ich auch mal "Bedarf" auf den Mac OSX client an

gibt es eigentlich einen addon updater für Mac??


----------



## Elodiel_Blackhand (29. Oktober 2007)

Na dann alle Apple Wow´ler hier melden damit wir ne schlagkräftige Truppe bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grils (31. Oktober 2007)

genau^^ 
habe auch bedarf an dem client für mac osx ^^
die beta war ja für 1 quartal 07 angekündigt seit dem gab es keine news mehr ^^


----------



## Isegrim (1. November 2007)

(nur vorsorglich)

Solange der Mac-Client noch auf sich warten läßt, kann man sich ja mit dem jBlascUploader behelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmisi (2. November 2007)

Den jblascuploader benutz ich, aber der will nicht wirklich... der ist ein nichts gegen blasc 2, den ich auf meinem PC auch verwende.


Deswegen kommt auch von mir ein "Bedarf" für einen Mac Client von Blasc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomas B. (2. November 2007)

schmisi schrieb:


> Den jblascuploader benutz ich, aber der will nicht wirklich... der ist ein nichts gegen blasc 2, den ich auf meinem PC auch verwende.
> Deswegen kommt auch von mir ein "Bedarf" für einen Mac Client von Blasc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Melde hier auch Bedarf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an!


----------



## Phrandosina (3. November 2007)

Liebe buffedler...

auch wir, 2 leute, also ich undmeine freundin .. 2 user .. würden gern den blasc 2er mit addonupdater für den mac os haben..

für 10.4 aber gern auch 10.5

grüssle

amarcia und nilaith


----------



## mac-g4 (13. November 2007)

Auch dickes EEEEEEEE auf dem Mac Client 

Bitte macht euch mal drüber und gebt uns einen status

nicht so wie bei anderen Seiten wo´s immer heißt kommt bald -.- grrrr kann´s nicht mehr hören

macht´s wie Blizz die denken auch an die Mac user 

ahh und noch ein Anreiz wenn ihr einen herausbringt könnt ihr euch (zu mindestens momentan noch ) die erste Seite nennen die auch Mac user unterstützt

den denkt dran wir werden von tag zu tag immer mehr leute ^^


----------



## Hans Munich (17. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da kamen und kommen noch einige Dinge dazwischen. Es gibt einen Java-Client von einem außenstehenden Programmierer, der aber keine Charakterzuordnungen zu den mybuffed-Profilen machen kann. (Siehe Support-Forum)



Hallo,

gibt es schon einen neuen Status was MAC OSX anbelangt? Denke mal gibt ja nicht grad wenige Apple Spieler und wäre schön wenn wir auch unsere Profile mittels eines Clients pflegen könnten wie es bei Wintendo schon lange möglich ist.

Danke schon mal für die Antwort an das Buffed Team.

Gruß aus Minga
Hans


----------



## Bloodardo (30. November 2007)

Ich und Freundin und Schwester und Freunde wollen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *aufzeig*


----------



## Taranarg (1. Dezember 2007)

ebenso need

jBlasc .. is nun mal nicht vergleichbar.

@Aap
Es gibt nen MacAceupdater und wowmatrix (per google suchen) mit denen bekommst ace-sachen aufn aktuellen stand.


----------



## Phrandosina (31. Dezember 2007)

*push*

wie siehts denn nun mal aus? wir warten und sind doch auch user die nicht grade 2. klasse sind


----------



## Tikume (31. Dezember 2007)

Phrandosina schrieb:


> wie siehts denn nun mal aus? wir warten und sind doch auch user die nicht grade 2. klasse sind



Ich sags mal so: Microsoft hat nichtmal ein funktionierendes Outlook für Mac rausgebracht ^^


----------



## Phrandosina (31. Dezember 2007)

naja da muss sich aber buffed nicht dran halten zumal es angekündigt war.

ferner gibts keine alternative!


----------



## grils (10. Januar 2008)

ich habe mittlerweile kaum noch Hoffnung das es jemals einen blasc crafter der mit mac OSX kompatibel ist geben wird


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2008)

Phrandosina schrieb:


> naja da muss sich aber buffed nicht dran halten zumal es angekündigt war.
> ferner gibts keine alternative!



Die Ankündigung fand noch zu BLASC-Zeiten statt, als es nich nicht buffed war. Damals gab es mehr Zeit für solcherlei Ideen und Projektumsetzungen. Eine Mac-Version ist momentan nicht geplant.


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2008)

grils schrieb:


> ich habe mittlerweile kaum noch Hoffnung das es jemals einen blasc crafter der mit mac OSX kompatibel ist geben wird



Der Crafter funktioniert schon - das ist ja auch nicht unser Tool, sondern das Addon, was im Spiel wiedergibt, welcher Charakter auf Eurem Realm welche Dinge herstellen oder verzaubern kann. ;-) Ich glaube der JBLASCUploader kann die dazu benötigten Daten ebenfalls aktualisieren.


----------



## Tyraila (29. Januar 2008)

ich wäre auch dabei .. da ich kein windoof mehr habe -_- sondern en kuhlen apple ^_^


----------



## --AKIM-- (31. Januar 2008)

würd mich auch sehr freuen mal was fürn MAC zu haben.
aber bitte kompatibel mit OS X 10.5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so then . . . keep on rockin` 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


--------------------

For the Horde


----------



## Tyraila (1. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Crafter funktioniert schon - das ist ja auch nicht unser Tool, sondern das Addon, was im Spiel wiedergibt, welcher Charakter auf Eurem Realm welche Dinge herstellen oder verzaubern kann. ;-) Ich glaube der JBLASCUploader kann die dazu benötigten Daten ebenfalls aktualisieren.




ich frage mich nur wirklich ..warum es für windoof 9x gibt ..aber nich für en Mac OS X .. *sauer wird*


----------



## Paganosterix (2. Februar 2008)

Ich selbst hab zwar keinen Mac, aber einige andere, die ich kenne. Von daher wäre ein Support des BLASC für nen Mac schon ne sehr feine Sache.


----------



## thuril (2. Februar 2008)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ich frage mich nur wirklich ..warum es für windoof 9x gibt ..aber nich für en Mac OS X .. *sauer wird*



abe auch bedarf an dem client für mac osx ^^

bin auch sauer das mac nie unterstützt wird....


----------



## Cezil (3. Februar 2008)

Ich würde mir ja gerne das Addon ansich herunterladen, ich will ja noch nicht mal meine Chars hochladen, aber irgendwie scheint es das Addon auch nur in der exe-Version zu geben damit kann ich auch nichts anfangen. Oder habe ich die normale zip-version ohne exe-Anhang noch nicht gefunden?
Bin Für jeden Tipp wo ich das hier finden kann dankbar.


----------



## Phrandosina (5. Februar 2008)

vergiss es, crossover geht auch net


----------



## Findarato (6. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich melde auch mal Bedarf an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre schon eine tolle Sache, wenn es das für meinen Mac geben würde.

Findarato


----------



## jmdin (8. Februar 2008)

Wäre auch sehr interessiert an einem Client für Mac OS X.

Leider habe ich sowieso bei der Lektüre hier den Eindruck, dass Mac-User nicht wirklich zur Zielgruppe gehören - sieht man wohl auch an den Softwaretests, in denen grundsätzlich bei den Hardware-Anforderungen nur PCs erwähnt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberchriss (10. Februar 2008)

Wirklich sehr schade, dass von Seiten buffed.de´s so wenig Interesse am Support der Mac-Community besteht. Die Einnahmen der kostenpflichtigen mybuffed.de Accounts scheinen wohl keinen Spielraum für die Programmierung eines Mac-kompatiblen Clienten zuzulassen.


----------



## Thef (19. Februar 2008)

von meiner Seite besteht auch großes Interesse! JBlascer funktioniert nicht wirklich gut und ich wäre sehr froh wenn es für die Mac-Community was geben würde. 

Also Mac-Gemeinde, meldet Euch zahlreich hier, vielleicht tut sich ja endlich mal was, wenn wir n Massen "hier" schreien.....wer weiß.

@Buffed.de....könnte sich einer von Euch nochmal zu Wort melden wie der Status Blasc für Mac so aussieht, wenn sich noch mehr Leute melden würden?????

Thef


----------



## ZAM (19. Februar 2008)

Thef schrieb:


> von meiner Seite besteht auch großes Interesse! JBlascer funktioniert nicht wirklich gut und ich wäre sehr froh wenn es für die Mac-Community was geben würde.
> 
> Also Mac-Gemeinde, meldet Euch zahlreich hier, vielleicht tut sich ja endlich mal was, wenn wir n Massen "hier" schreien.....wer weiß.
> 
> ...



Status BLASC 4 Mac = 0%.
Bzgl. Character-Zuordnungen im JBlascUploader hatte FlashIT von uns eigentlich Informationen erhalten - die Implementation liegt aber nicht in unseren Händen.


----------



## Thef (20. Februar 2008)

Hi Zam, 

danke für die Antwort. Vielleicht erwarten uns Mac-User dann irgendwann mal noch andere Optionen. 

Warten wir was da noch von FlashIT kommt.

Grüssli

Thef


----------



## Mernas (22. Februar 2008)

Jo. Würde mich auch als Entwickler/Tester und so anbieten. Hab bis jetzt vergebens versucht über crossover BLASC zum laufen zu bringen. Wäre wirklich mal langsam an der Zeit, dass wir nicht mehr ignoriert werden. Die Apple-Community wird ja schließlich von Tag zu Tag größer.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mernas (29. März 2008)

Allllllssssssooooooooo.


Für Alle Macuser, die nur einen Client suchen, um Ihre Addons automatisch und Komfortabel up to date zu halten oder zu (de)installen, kann ich nur folgenden client empfehlen.


WOW-Matrix


funzt hervorragend. Vor allem für Addons, die ich so noch nirgends für den aktuellen Patch im Web gefunden hab.

Mfg


Mernas


----------



## Iustina (2. April 2008)

Mernas schrieb:


> Allllllssssssooooooooo.
> Für Alle Macuser, die nur einen Client suchen, um Ihre Addons automatisch und Komfortabel up to date zu halten [...]


Tja, ich suche vor allem eine Möglichkeit, meine Charaktere mit meinem myBuffed-Profil zu verbinden ...


----------



## cyberchriss (2. April 2008)

@mernas
Danke für den Tip - das Programm ist genial und erspart einem enorm viel Arbeit!

@Zam
Habe mich trotz fehlendem MAC-Support für Blasc-Premium entschieden und hoffe, dass ihr euch baldmöglichst zu einer plattformübergreifenden Version der Blasc-Software durchringen könnt. FlashIT hats vorgemacht, nur hat er wohl imo nicht mehr die Zeit oder Lust weiterzumachen. Gerade über die Verknüpfung der Chars mit dem eigenen Profil aber auch über Features die der Blasc-Crafter mitsich bringt , würden sich die Macuser sicherlich sehr freuen.


----------



## Margerita (4. April 2008)

Elodiel_Blackhand schrieb:


> Na dann alle Apple Wow´ler hier melden damit wir ne schlagkräftige Truppe bekommen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann wollen wir wiedermal beginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomlenoir (4. April 2008)

Gleiches Thema, die MAC Unterstützung ist längst überfällig. 
Also ZAM und CO gebt euch einen Ruck und den Programierern die Sporen, denn BLASC ist top  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tom


----------



## Iustina (4. April 2008)

Tomlenoir schrieb:


> Gleiches Thema, die MAC Unterstützung ist längst überfällig. [...]


Tja, ich fürchte ja fast, das wird noch ewiglich dauern. ZAM hat sich ja weiter oben recht klar ausgedrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote BLASC 4 Mac


----------



## Kal Jerico (4. April 2008)

<- Mac user

joah...Bald kommt ihr nicht mehr drumrum ZAM. "Unsere" Community stellt bei den Notebooks immerhin schon 10% mengenmässigen Marktanteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Vote BLASC 4 Mac


----------



## the Huntress (4. April 2008)

Mein iMac ist auch ganz enttäuscht kein Blasc zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote blasc 4 mac


----------



## grils (4. April 2008)

cyberchriss schrieb:


> @Zam
> Habe mich trotz fehlendem MAC-Support für Blasc-Premium entschieden und hoffe, dass ihr euch baldmöglichst zu einer plattformübergreifenden Version der Blasc-Software durchringen könnt. FlashIT hats vorgemacht, nur hat er wohl imo nicht mehr die Zeit oder Lust weiterzumachen. Gerade über die Verknüpfung der Chars mit dem eigenen Profil aber auch über Features die der Blasc-Crafter mitsich bringt , würden sich die Macuser sicherlich sehr freuen.


bei safari brauchst du buffed premium nicht um die  buffed show zu downloaden xD
einfach Aktivität öffnen  und die auf bild gezeigte datei kopieren ps: ist auch automatisch die größte kopieren mit apple +c und dann bei downloads mit apple+v einfügen


----------



## Lucazz (5. April 2008)

nun ist es schon ein ganzes jahr her, dass hier jemand gepostet hat und ich weiß nicht, ob die diskussion woanders weitergeführt wird... gibt es noch hoffnung auf den mac clienten? oder gibt es schon einen und ich bin einfach nur mal wieder zu blind? o.o


----------



## AcJoker (5. April 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es Blasc auch für Mac bzw. wird es so etwas geben?

Gruß
Joker


----------



## grils (5. April 2008)

Thearad gibt es schon xD


----------



## AcJoker (6. April 2008)

grils schrieb:


> Thearad gibt es schon xD



Danke.
Nur leider muss man bei der Forensuche mindestens 4 Zeichen eingeben, somit kann ich nicht nach "Mac" suchen.
Ich bin ja gerne bereit danach zu suchen und habe dies vorher auch gemacht, aber ich habe k.a. mit welchem Suchwort ich dies hier im Forum tun soll.
Es wäre also schön einen Link oder zumindest ein passendes Suchwort zu bekommen.


----------



## grils (14. April 2008)

es ist keine akute blasc  version für mac geplant


----------



## Zonalar (30. April 2008)

* !!!!AUFSTAND!!! *

Wenn ich Keine Blasc-version für Den Mac bekomme, dann ist BUFFED.DE NICHT MEHR AUF MEINER STARTSEITE und verweilt nur noch in der schnellsucheregion, wo er verrossten wird.
Also, wenn euch was an euer link liegt, dann bring die MAC-VERSION raus!

…danke…


----------



## chel (12. Mai 2008)

hier noch dickes
/NEED!
Das wichtigste an einem blasc-client ist für mich die automatische addon-aktualiesierungs-funktion, und an meinem Mac ist es eine qual die addons selbst zu aktualiesieren...

Danke für die Java alternatieve, werd gleich ausprobieren.


----------



## Amarthan (16. Mai 2008)

über einen Mac-Client würde ich mich auch sehr freuen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ohne Mac-Client werd ich mir hier auch keinen Premium-Zugang leisten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht sollte sich buffed.de mal überlegen, dass die Mac-Community etwas monetärer ist, als der gemeine Durschnittsteutone mit seiner ollen M$-Dose! Sich grade diese User-Schaft auszuschliessen, ist betriebswirtschaftlich nicht sehr geschickt!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mottensack (17. Mai 2008)

ich will auch endlich einen Mac-Client


----------



## Epicor (3. Juni 2008)

Schade, ich hatte gehofft, dass es mittlerweile vielleicht Fortschritte gegeben hätte. 
Aber so kann man sich täuschen.

Vor 2 Jahren bin ich auf die Apple Seite gewechselt und seit über einem Jahr besitze ich nun einen Buffed Premium Account,
und ich bin doch ein wenig enttäuscht, dass es immer noch keine Aussicht auf einen Blasc4Mac Client gibt.

Habe zwar einen PC daheim, aber habe keine Lust den extra wieder aufzubauen, nur um meine Chars mit meinem Buffed Profil zu verknüpfen.
Kann das denn eigentlich so schwer sein, sowas zu programmieren??


// VOTE 4 BLASC4MAC CLIENT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*zu der Buffed Redaktion rüberguck mit Hundeaugen*


----------



## B3N (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Mac-Gemeinde,

wie auch schon im anderen Thema erklärt, hier nochmal was aktuelles zur Klarstellung:



B3N schrieb:


> Zumindest für die Version 2, wird es (wie ZAM schon schrieb) keine Mac-Version mehr geben. Für alles was danach kommt, kann im Moment noch keine handfeste Aussage gemacht werden. Fakt ist, wir wissen um das Thema bescheid und haben es nicht aus unseren Köpfen verloren. smile.gif


----------



## Epicor (10. Juni 2008)

Das lässt ja nun doch vermuten, dass es wahrscheinlich bis WotLK dauern wird, bis eine 3er Version vom BLASC kommt *seufz*

Wenn jemand - so wie ich - die Bequemlichkeit des Auto-Addon-Updatens vom BLASC aufm MAC vermisst, kann ich auch nur WoW Matrix empfehlen. (Hat einer der Vorposter schon erwähnt).

Hab es nun auch probiert und funktioniert einwandfrei (außer beim Addon MobMap - hier muss man die Datenbanken separat von der HP laden).


lg, Epi


----------



## Cenarias (10. Juni 2008)

also wenn die Macuser nen extra client bekommen dannn wehre einer für Linux ganz net den das aktualiesiren per hand neft.


----------



## Epicor (10. Juni 2008)

Cenarias, dann geh mal auf die Seite von WoWMatrix (link in meinem Vorpost). 
Das Programm kannst auch für Linux laden (Gibts für Windows, Mac und Linux).


lg, Epi


----------



## Cenarias (12. Juni 2008)

Epicor schrieb:


> Cenarias, dann geh mal auf die Seite von WoWMatrix (link in meinem Vorpost).
> Das Programm kannst auch für Linux laden (Gibts für Windows, Mac und Linux).
> 
> 
> lg, Epi



ty und spielt jemand Wow mit Linux und weiß wie das ist also wegen TS etc?


----------



## Maclife (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo ich bin total Begeiser von der Buffet seite und sie hat mir auch schon sehr geholfen aber leider habe ich jetzt ein Problem und im Forum nichts gefunden. deswegen schreibe ich denn Beitrag. Ich nutze einen Mac da läuft auch WOW drauf aber leider euer BLASC nicht gibt es eine möglich keite oder ist es schade aber nicht möglich. 


Wäre schön wenn ich was hören würde danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Thef (1. Juli 2008)

Maclife schrieb:


> aber leider habe ich jetzt ein Problem und im Forum nichts gefunden.



Dann würde ich sagen, hast Du nicht wirklich die Suchfunktion benutzt.
Und allein hier in dem Thread stehen einige Beiträge über Deinem alle Infos
die Du brauchst. 
*Augen auf beim Blasc-Client-Kauf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epicor (7. Juli 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mac-Gemeinde,
> 
> wie auch schon im anderen Thema erklärt, hier nochmal was aktuelles zur Klarstellung:
> 
> Zumindest für die Version 2, wird es (wie ZAM schon schrieb) keine Mac-Version mehr geben. Für alles was danach kommt, kann im Moment noch keine handfeste Aussage gemacht werden. Fakt ist, wir wissen um das Thema bescheid und haben es nicht aus unseren Köpfen verloren.




Heißt im Klartext: Es gibt keinen BLASC Client für Mac oder Linux. Einzig (mir bekannte) Alternative ist WoW Matrix
Erleichtert dir zumindest das Updaten der Addons.

Vor dem Erscheinen von WotLK werden wir wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit einem eigenen BLASC Client rechnen dürfen ^^

lg, epi


----------



## nannix (21. November 2008)

dann will ich das Thema auch nochmal vom Grund des Sees raufholen...

Liebe Buffed-Macher,

ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass ihr keine Mac-User in euren Reihen habt. Wenn ihr eure Entwicklung auf z.B. Java umstellt, könntet ihr nicht nur die Windows-User, sondern auch die Linux und Mac Leute zufrieden stellen. Das bringt euch auch bestimmt nicht wenig Einnahmen über die Premium Accounts, da WoW zumindestens auf dem Mac eine sehr große Community besitzt.

Also: Bitte denkt konkret über solch eine Möglichkeit nach und teilt uns den aktuellen Stand mit, denn das Interesse ist vorhanden!

Gruß
nannix


----------



## grisutheguru (15. April 2009)

*BUMP*

Dieser Thread darf nicht einschlafen!


----------



## grisutheguru (15. April 2009)

*BUMP*

Dieser Thread darf nicht einschlafen!


----------



## grils (15. April 2009)

In eurem Verlag steht garantiert irgendwo ein Apple Rechner^^also tut etwas für die Mac user !


----------



## Valkron (20. Juli 2009)

Langsam hab ichs echt satt, es kommt kein BLASC für Mac, der Manuelle Upload funktioniert genau so wenig -.-
Bei sowas krieg ich echt so <--------------------> nen Hals...


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juli 2009)

was funktioniert denn am manuellen upload nicht?

der upload ist ja nur umgezogen: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload

und warum sollte man zwingend ein "Randgruppen"-System unterstützen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mac-Programmierung ist auch nicht ohne.

Und die komplette Anwendung auf Java umzustellen ist auch nicht einfach. Nicht jeder, der Programmiersprache Delphi (wenn ich das mal richtig gesehen hatte) bringt, kann auf Java umsteigen.
Blasc ist jetzt schon nicht die schnellste Anwendung, aber wenn dann noch der Java-Overhead dazukommt, dauert es ja noch länger.


----------



## Szeraxenia (21. Juli 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Mac-Programmierung ist auch nicht ohne.
> 
> Und die komplette Anwendung auf Java umzustellen ist auch nicht einfach. Nicht jeder, der Programmiersprache Delphi (wenn ich das mal richtig gesehen hatte) bringt, kann auf Java umsteigen.


Sprach einer, der rein offensichtlich keine Ahnung hat. Wer spricht von Java? Apple liefert freundlicherweise XCode mit - und Objective C ist wunderbar genial. Wer einmal mit normalem ANSI C oder C++ oder Java (oder auch Delphi - ja, das reicht vollkommen aus) entwickelt hat, wird binnen kürzester Zeit in Objective C entwickeln können.

"Mac-Programmierung" (korrekt: Cocoa-/Carbon-Programmierung) ist dank XCode und seiner IDE definitiv nicht "nicht ohne". Ich selbst bin als Windows-Umsteiger von MSVC++ binnen einer Woche auf XCode/Objective C umgestiegen. Die meiste Zeit ging dafür drauf, einfach mal all die netten Features des IDE auszuprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu dem Thema mit der "Randgruppe"... naja. Schon komisch, dass Blizzard seit über 10 Jahren Randgruppen bedient oder? So randig können die dann wohl nicht sein...


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juli 2009)

das mit java bezog sich auf post 75 ( http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1236536 )

Ich will hier auch keinen Mac-Krieg anfangen.

Aber welcher namenhafte Hersteller stellt denn noch Mac-Versionen seiner Spiele her.

Mac's waren in der Grafiksparte (DTP, Grafikdesign) schon immer Top. Und leider ist es mit seinem Marktanteil von ~10%, ist es leider ein "Randgruppen-OS".


----------



## mephir666 (28. August 2009)

gibts da news zu? Planung?


----------



## grils (28. August 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> das mit java bezog sich auf post 75 ( http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1236536 )
> 
> Ich will hier auch keinen Mac-Krieg anfangen.
> 
> ...


blizzard, und durch die cidia ports gibt es mittlerweile ne menge ea spiele ^^


----------



## Hans Munich (29. August 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> das mit java bezog sich auf post 75 ( http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1236536 )
> 
> Ich will hier auch keinen Mac-Krieg anfangen.
> 
> ...



Das wereden schon noch mehr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindestens Blizzard tut es und denke mal (will hier auch keinen Wintendo Krieg anfangen) es werden mit der Zeit mehr werden. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen (andere mögen dies anders sehen) das der Tag an dem ich auf Linux und Mac umgestiegen bin ein glücklicher Tag war.

Aber gut das führt zu weit vom Thema weg. Denke mal fakt ist das man natürlich Randgruppen (noch) verhungern lassen kann am langen Arm oder sich auch mal derer erbarmen und mal was für sie tun.

Gruß
Hans


----------



## Javolonas (30. Dezember 2009)

Tja und was ist nun mit dem mac client schnief


----------



## Dæmøn (3. Januar 2010)

jetzt da Playata an Blasc weiterarbeitet gibts vielleicht trotzdem irgendwann mal eine Mac Version... http://www.playata.com/projects/machinima 

sonst muss halt die Community selbst ran, es gab ja schon einen Versuch mit dem jBlascUpdater http://sourceforge.net/projects/jblascupdater/


----------



## Razuul (11. Januar 2010)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ich warte ja nun auch schon seit monaten auf die Blasc version für Mac. Wie schauts aus Buffed ? Gibt es dies bezüglich schon was neue oder irgendwelche planungen ?


----------



## Farfalla (2. März 2010)

Ich habe in einem anderen thread gelesen, dass buffed keine interesse hat den blasc für mac user verfügbar zu machen, leider...daher würde ich nicht darauf hoffen, dass dies der fall sein wird.


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2010)

Farfalla schrieb:


> Ich habe in einem anderen thread gelesen, dass buffed keine interesse hat den blasc für mac user verfügbar zu machen, leider...daher würde ich nicht darauf hoffen, dass dies der fall sein wird.



Quelle bitte.


----------



## Pragnus (9. März 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Quelle bitte.



Dein Post #32 in diesem Thread, bekräftigt durch dein Post #45 in diesem Thread.

Nebenbei auch Mac-User mit interesse.

k.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2010)

Pragnus schrieb:


> Dein Post #32 in diesem Thread, bekräftigt durch dein Post #45 in diesem Thread.
> 
> Nebenbei auch Mac-User mit interesse.
> 
> k.



Und in welchen von beiden steht die klar verfasste Behauptung und Aussage "dass buffed keine interesse hat den blasc für mac user verfügbar zu machen" ?


----------



## Dr.Tee (20. März 2010)

Gab es nicht mal eine Umfrage wer alles Interesse an einer Mac-Version von blasc hat?
Hat jemand den Link, falls es noch aktuell ist?

Ich habe jetzt nämlich garkeinen PC mehr und kann natürlich nicht auf blasc verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pragnus (26. März 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und in welchen von beiden steht die klar verfasste Behauptung und Aussage "dass buffed keine interesse hat den blasc für mac user verfügbar zu machen" ?



OK, Zam, du möchtest also dass wir hier Haare spalten.





ZAM schrieb:


> ... Eine Mac-Version ist momentan nicht geplant.






ZAM schrieb:


> Status BLASC 4 Mac = 0%.




Diese beiden Zitate, und die Tatsache, dass sie 2 Jahre alt sind, sprechen leider für sich. 

Es mag sein, dass ihr Interesse an einer Mac-Version habt. Solange ihr aber keine Zeit / Know How / $SomeThingElse habt, um es umzusetzen, bring uns Usern das Interesse leider nichts.

Und 2 Jahre inkl. eines kompletten Rewrites des Clients bei der keine Mac-Version abgefallen ist (Ich programmiere selbst, ich weiß, wie groß der Aufwand ist sinnvoll plattformübergreifend zu programmieren, und das das nicht "abfällt", diesen Ausflug können wir uns bitte sparen.) sprechen nun mal für mangelndes Interesse.

Wenn ihr nicht die Ressourcen dafür aufbringen wollt, BLASC zu portieren ist das OK, aber seit wenigstens zu euch und euren Usern ehrlich.

K.


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2010)

Pragnus schrieb:


> Es mag sein, dass ihr Interesse an einer Mac-Version habt. Solange ihr aber keine Zeit / Know How / $SomeThingElse habt, um es umzusetzen, bring uns Usern das Interesse leider nichts.




Die Behauptung war jedoch, dass angeblich kein Interesse besteht.



> Wenn ihr nicht die Ressourcen dafür aufbringen wollt, BLASC zu portieren ist das OK, aber seit wenigstens zu euch und euren Usern ehrlich.



Das hat nichts mit Unehrlichkeit zu tun. Ich lege keine Pläne über Vorhaben oder Nicht-Vorhaben offen.


----------



## Pragnus (26. März 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Behauptung war jedoch, dass angeblich kein Interesse besteht.



Was ist denn für dich "Interesse an einer Mac-Version"? Und ich meine jetzt nicht dein persönliches Interesse als Programmierer, sondern Interesse des Unternehmens Computec Media (oder welches Unternehmen da auch immer für zuständig sein mag).

Gucken wir den Tatsachen in die Augen. Dieses Thema ist älter als 4 Jahre. Wenn Buffed / Computec Media wirklich ein Interesse an einem Mac-Client hätte, dann gäbe es ihn. 

Natürlich habt ihr nur begrenzte Ressourcen. Keine Frage. Aber wenn ein Unternehmen ernsthaftes, über ein "wär cool" einzelner Mitarbeiter hinausreichendes Interesse hat, schafft es in 4 Jahren diese Ressourcen auch in die Richtung zu schubsen. 

K.

p.S. Ich will dich nicht persönlich angreifen, ich hoffe, das kommt auch richtig rüber. Ich finds eigentlich nur schade, dass wir Mac-User wie so oft außen vor sind.


----------



## interloper1 (25. April 2010)

Hi,

da muss ich meinem Vorgänger zustimmen. Blasc gibt es nicht für Mac, Rawr gibt es nicht für Mac (ok, damit habt ihr nix zu tun), aber es ist manchmal echt anstrengend.

Glücklicherweise läuft WoW auf OS X. Thank god.

Cheers
interloper


----------



## Pragnus (3. Juni 2010)

_Bump_

Gibt es denn irgendwas, was wir tun können, um die Entwicklung voran zu treiben, außer hier im Forum nerven? Irgendwas produktives? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW, in welcher Sprache ist BLASC eigentlich geschrieben?

K.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2010)

BLASC3: VB.NET

Ich hoffe doch auch, .NET FW 3.5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pragnus (11. Juni 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> BLASC3: VB.NET
> 
> Ich hoffe doch auch, .NET FW 3.5
> 
> ...



Ok, von VB zu einer nativen Objective C Anwendung, der Weg ist etwas weiter (um nicht zu sagen, das ist eine Neuentwicklung).

Aber hat schon mal jemand Versucht, die Geschichte mit MOno zum Laufen zu bekommen? Oder kann die Anwendung dann nicht mit den Spielen interagieren?

K.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juni 2010)

Mono wäre bestimmt eine Alternative.

Mono implementiert aber kein VB.NET sondern C#. Solange natürlich keine VB-Spezifischen Routinen verwendet werden, ist der Unterschied VB.NET <-> C# nicht allzu groß.


----------



## Pragnus (12. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass der Unterschied von C# und VB.Net nur für den Programmierer wichtig wäre, und das es egal ist, sobald man den Bytecode hat. Oder muss man die Anwendungen neu kompilieren, um sie mit Mono zu verwenden?

Aber in der ganzen Windows-Welt kenne ich mich nicht so aus.

K.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Juni 2010)

Mono != .NET

Man muss seine Anwendung teilweise zu Mono portieren. Dafür gibt es sogar ein Analyzer-Tool vom Mono-Project.

Das letzte Mal, als ich mir Mono angesehen habe, gab es keine Namespaces Microsoft.xx

Je nachdem, ob man da was verwendet geht es schnell.

VB.NET ist aber noch ein Spezialfall. Es gibt Namespaces, Funktionen, etc. in VB.NET welche es sonst nicht in der CLR existieren. Wenn man da was verwendet ist eine Portierung komplizierter. Entweder man sucht Ersatz im "normalen" .NET Framwework oder schreibt sich Funktionen selber.

Außderdem ist der Syntax VB <> C# leicht unterschiedlich. Die VB'ler kennen keine Semikolons am Zeilenende, die C#'ler schon. War für mich persönlich doof, als ich mal in VB.NET entwicklen musste, andauernd meckerte der Compiler über meine Semikolons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie es mit der Nutzung von Mono in "closed source"-Projekten bzw. in kommerziellen Projekten steht hab ich auf der offiziellen Seite jetzt auch nicht so schnell gefunden.

Vielleicht kann sich ja mal einer vom DEV-Team melden und ein Statement abgeben? Die Mac'ler würden sich freuen.


----------



## Creeb (22. Juni 2010)

Da ich auch schon seit langer Zeit MAC User bin und ich dieses Thema nur durch "hey gibts da was?" gesucht und gefunden habe, schließe ich mich mal den anderen MAC Unsern an.
Bisher hab ich meine Charaktere noch über mein 2. Windows Rechner hoch geladen, immerhin gibt es einen MAC Curse client=)


----------

